# Motherboard Compatability



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Hello. I'm about to upgrade my motherboard and my processor. Problem is I don't know which motherboard would be compatible with my PC components. Going to buy an Intel i5 processor just so you know for the socket. 

Here are my PC specs:


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 1/7/2011, 03:11:27
       Machine name: TONI7
   Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Packard Bell
       System Model: ixtreme M5120
               BIOS: Default System BIOS
          Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
             Memory: 8192MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 8192MB RAM
          Page File: 1661MB used, 14719MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 230
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce GT 230
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0603&SUBSYS_1058174B&REV_A2
     Display Memory: 4068 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1508 MB
      Shared Memory: 2559 MB
       Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (85Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic Non-PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: 
        Native Mode: unknown
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvwgf2umx.dll,nvd3dum,nvwgf2um,nvwgf2um
Driver File Version: 8.17.0012.5896 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.12.5896
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 7/9/2010 14:38:00, 12471400 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: n/a
    WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
  Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4543-11CF-F363-54301CC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x10DE
          Device ID: 0x0603
          SubSys ID: 0x1058174B
        Revision ID: 0x00A2
 Driver Strong Name: oem25.inf:NVIDIA_SetA_Devices.NTamd64.6.1:Section003:8.17.12.5896:pci\ven_10de&dev_0603
     Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C ModeVC1_C ModeWMV9_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Supported
            DXVA-HD: Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250155&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5821 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/30/2009 01:15:50, 1746208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250155&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5821 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/30/2009 01:15:50, 1746208 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Stereo Mix (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5821 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/30/2009 01:15:50, 1746208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: FrontMic (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5821 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/30/2009 01:15:50, 1746208 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00DD
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Logitech Cordless RumblePad 2
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC219
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: IOI Smart Reader
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0A48, 0x4001
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1002, 0x4398
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Upper Filters: seehcri
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Microsoft USB Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 (IntelliType Pro)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x00DD
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_00dd&mi_00
| Service: kbdhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x09DA, 0x000E
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 48.0 GB
Total Space: 119.7 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD10EAVS-00D7B1 ATA Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 50.7 GB
Total Space: 469.4 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD10EAVS-00D7B1 ATA Device

      Drive: L:
 Free Space: 24.6 GB
Total Space: 349.7 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD10EAVS-00D7B1 ATA Device

      Drive: M:
      Model: LYF DUNW1ABC9 SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

      Drive: F:
      Model: CD-ROM Drive
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

      Drive: E:
      Model: EJAPO AFO9M7OL SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: AIY3AEZG IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1166&DEV_024A&SUBSYS_86052D94&REV_01\4&5D18F2DF&1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7915&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&28
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&91
   Driver: n/a

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4383&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce GT 230
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0603&SUBSYS_1058174B&REV_A2\4&10558EE2&0&0010
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7914&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&98
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1204&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C4
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7913&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4397&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&90
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1203&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7911&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&9A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1202&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C2
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439D&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A3
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 1394 OHCI Compliant Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2380&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\4&2E0C3773&0&0030
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4396&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&92
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1201&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_439C&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A1
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4390&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&88
   Driver: n/a

     Name: A3R6JX2W IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_6140&SUBSYS_82412E29&REV_01\4&5D18F2DF&0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1200&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&C0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4399&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A5
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor SMBus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4385&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_3A\3&267A616A&0&A0
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7916&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&30
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_436B&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_16\4&372C2DDA&0&0028
   Driver: n/a

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4398&SUBSYS_01551025&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&99
   Driver: n/a

     Name: ATI I/O Communications Processor PCI Bus Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4384&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&267A616A&0&A4
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Moonlight H.264 Video Decoder,0x00800100,2,1,h264dec.ax,0.09.0000.50208
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPC - Mpeg Source (Gabest),0x00400000,0,0,MpegSplitter.ax,1.03.1458.0000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DvPlayTee,0x00200000,1,2,DXDVSupport.dll,4.00.0000.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DivX for Blizzard Decoder Filter,0x00800000,1,1,blizzard.ax,5.00.0002.0000
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VFW Sample Grabber,0x00200000,1,1,V0400Vfw.dll,1.00.0001.6784
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Adobe PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PSIParser.dll,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
VFW Null Render Filter,0x00200000,1,0,V0400Vfw.dll,1.00.0001.6784
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16385
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
TS Strider,0x00200000,1,1,TSStrider.dll,1.01.0004.0021
Dump,0x00200000,1,0,DvFileWriter.prm,9.00.0000.0000
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPC - Mpeg Splitter (Gabest),0x00400001,1,1,MpegSplitter.ax,1.03.1458.0000
TSSourcePush,0x00200000,0,1,TSSourcePush.dll,
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
IL FL Studio DXi,0x00200000,1,1,FLSTUD~2.DLL,1.00.0013.0000
IL Multi FL Studio DXi,0x00200000,1,1,FLSTUD~1.DLL,1.00.0013.0000

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Fraps Video Decompressor,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Ogg Vorbis (mode1),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Ogg Vorbis (mode2),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Ogg Vorbis (mode3),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Ogg Vorbis (mode1+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Ogg Vorbis (mode2+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Ogg Vorbis (mode3+),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MSN Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Capture Sources:
Stereo Mix (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
FrontMic (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385

Video Capture Sources:
Live! Cam Notebook Pro (VF0400) (VFW),0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16385

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
So can any of you recommend an average motherboard for my PC? Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

We need to know your present specs.
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU. 
Brand Model of your case? If it is OEM it will probably require replacement also.
Asus & Gigabyte are the better choice for quality/reliability/support.
Do you have a budget in mind? If your PC is OEM (HP-Dell-etc._ you will probably need an OS to go with the new Mobo/CPU.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

OK my PC brand is Packard Bell iXtreme A7530 NCD. It was OEM I guess and not custom-built. It is sold as "ixtreme M5120" but the project name is actually A7530 NCD.

What else do you need? Thanks.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Also; when I entered my serial number on the support page, it turned my serial into this: ixtreme _PT.U23-PV.U23_



Edit: Looks like Packard Bell ixtreme M5120 : Geekbench Result Browser is showing same specs as my PC. It says the the motherboard is "Packard Bell RS740 series"


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

It would be advantageous to replace the case and you will need a new OS.
Look over our suggested build list for ideas and remove any components that you are going to reuse. (i.e. Hdd-GPU etc.)
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

What do you mean the case? OS is not a problem, I can just reinstall it but my question is I just need a motherboard replacement that is compatible with my current components. Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The I/O shield is commonly not removable in OEM cases and will it will certainly not match up with a retail Mobo. There is also a good possibility your case standoff pattern may not be compatible with a retail Mobo.
If your OS is OEM it is tied to the OEM Mobo and will not be reusable.
The link you supplied offers no clues to the Brand/Model of the Mobo or size/layout of the case.
Two Asus ATX options for the i5 CPU- Newegg.com - ASUS P8P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard with UEFI BIOS

Newegg.com - ASUS SABERTOOTH P67 (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P67 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for your help Tyree, I'll print out my specs and ask in a local store for a motherboard.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

What I'm trying to do is buy mobo + CPU and just send the PC to a service where they replace them and make it ready for me. But items on NewEgg seem real cheap + free shipping, so I need to be 100% sure that they will work if I buy them.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Either of the Mobo's I posted will be completely compatible with the Intel i5 CPU.
Newegg prices are hard to beat and their support is second to none.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tyree said:


> Either of the Mobo's I posted will be completely compatible with the Intel i5 CPU.
> Newegg prices are hard to beat and their support is second to none.


I agree with your thought of NewEgg.

As for the Mobo, I just wanted to be sure it would work 100% on my PC.

Again, thanks for your efforts .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

Tyree, I just came back from the local store and the dude told me that he was 90% sure that my PC has DDR2 RAM. He also said all new motherboards no longer support DDR2 so I must also buy DDR3 RAM.

How can I check what kind of RAM I have if I can't turn on the PC? Thanks.


----------



## 452082 (Dec 13, 2008)

I entered the numbers that are on my RAM on google; "2Rx8 PC2-6400U-666-12-E3" and it seems like the RAM is in fact DDR2.

Which means, I either have to find a motherboard that supports both 1155 intel socket AND DDR2. Can you guys help me out here?


----------

